# Thinking of building an AR 10 in .260 for a project



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with AR 10's in .260 caliber? I'm thinking of starting a project to build an AR and I'm leaning towards a DPMS in .260 caliber

I think the .260 is the best caliber for someone who wants to use it for both coyotes and deer correct? I'm thinking that if I were to build a .223 it would be too light for heavier bodied bucks, and if I go the .308 route it will blow up the 'yotes

Is my logic correct?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

A few guys here use .308 for yotes and seem to think the world of them. All I know about the .260 from DPMS is from folks I talked to on their website forum, and they said there were a lot of feeding problems, and also they couldn't get good performance unless they single loaded their rounds because they had to go longer than mag length would allow. That was for guys shooting the long 140VLDs and 142SMKs though. Might not be an issue if you shoot a different bullet.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow I guess I had never heard of that.

Now I don't know if I should do it.

I'd really like to find a rifle that I can start a project on that will fit my goal above. I'm thinking of getting different barrels and be able to use the same lower with one gun.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

there are lots of bullet seletions with a .308 and you'll love how flat it shoots. Don't be afraid to use that on coyotes.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Could think about a 243 or 243WSSM.
http://www.dtechsuperstore.com/WSSM%20page.htm
I know guys who have these and no feeding probs but slightly modified mags are used by some.AR15 platforms as well.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The feed problems I have heard are due to using long bullets in the 140+ range as Savage260 also pointed out with the Berger VLD being the worst. The DPMS barrels also don't have the best twist rate for those bullets. I have not heard of any feeding problems with the bullets up to the 120 gr. choices. While I am a huge 260 fan, the 308 would also be a great choice and I believe a better choice over the 243. There is no shortage in bullet choices in the .308 variety. I am still considering an AR10 260 myself. If I were to buy another rifle on that platform it will be the 260. The 108 and 123 gr. Lapua Scenars would be fun to try. The 120 gr. Nosler BT does well on whitetail and the 85 gr. SMK and the 95 gr. V-Max are too much fun on prairie dogs. Now you see them....now you don't! :sniper:


----------

